# Pics from the opening of dove season



## PaulB (Jun 23, 2004)

Here are a few pics from opening day of dove season

Sunrise was a little muted and delayed because of some low hanging clouds.
My bird boy picked up more shells than doves due to my less than steller shooting
The clouds turned nasty and ran us back to the truck with some verticle lightening
Couple hunting buddies
Swing and a miss


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2007)

Great pictures


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

I really like the fifth one, you really captured a moment during the hunt. Thanks for posting them, they are all enjoyable.


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Great shots....I really like the sunrise


----------



## baylvr (Jun 28, 2004)

That sunrise is BREATH TAKING!! I saw it and just said "OH!" 

Fabulous!!


----------

